# Shrimp Food Swap



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

It gets expensive when you have to buy $30 shrimp food/additives, especially the ones you never really end up using for 1 reason or another.
If your interested in swapping and trading small/medium/large portions of your shrimp products please pm me and list what you have. This way we can sample different brands to determine what we all like and want to buy in the future.

My CRS products:

-Mosura BT9









-Mosura Excel









-Benibachi Red Bee Ambitious









-Mosura Old Sea Mud









-HBH crab bite cuisine (this one I read alot of online users have this)









-Mosura ShiZhen









-Shirakira Special









-Ebikuma-Dango (I actually forgot about this until I made this post and was so excited to try it. The owner of the korean crs shop told me his jprl loved this food. Low and behold mine all swarmed it)


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Good idea Jay.

I'm using the last four products from *here* and also Ebi-dama.

If you want I can make you a small envelope with a small amount of each one(in ziplock).


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

You can all list what you have on here and we can swap with each other. I'm basically looking to try:

-Mosura Crs Food
-Shirakura Regular
-Mosura Tonic Pro

thanks alex, but I've tried the bio brand and these days I prefer the Japanese ones above all else.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

*bump*

Sorry I guess I wasn't to clear with the term "swap"

What I meant to say if anyone wanted to swap small samples of products.

Like 25% of a bottle of mosrua excel for 25% of shirakura food. Not entire bottles.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

If anyone's interested I'm also putting together a combo sample pack as I have 3 years worth.

Shirakura special food
Hikari sinking wafer
Ebikuma-dango
Benibachi red bee ambitious
and .. Mosura Excel.

PM me if you want to buy a package.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Your inbox is full crystal. lol.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Alisa said:


> Very glad to see your posts, I understand your question,cheap tory burch
> cheap oakley sport sunglasses
> Green Weight Loss Tea
> Ralph Lauren Polo Shirts


Are you sure you wanted to post in this topic ?!?!?


----------

